# Prop Recommendations 2007 17ft Hewes Tailfisher with 2013 75 E-TEC



## CLIFF69 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is anyone running this setup. are have any info on what would be a good prop what pitch should I run ?


----------



## CLIFF69 (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone


----------

